# What does the blue dot notification mean?



## Cazqui (Jun 28, 2013)

There's a blue dot on my animal crossing thumbnail when I turn on my 3DS the notification screen didn't light up and noone said anything to me in the game. Does anyone know what that means so I can take care of it?


----------



## Hamusuta (Jun 28, 2013)

Same thing happened to me and I thought it was new DLC or something.


----------



## Jarrad (Jun 28, 2013)

Probably just an update available! Who knows?


----------



## Hamusuta (Jun 28, 2013)

Oh yeah that might be it :|


----------



## DirtyD (Jun 28, 2013)

Blue for any title means there is a notification somewhere.  Usually it is an update when its on a title.  Check your notifications.  If it isn't listed in there, you should be able to just click update and it should work.  If that isn't it, then I would suggest checking out the post office and seeing if there is DLC you may have available to you.


----------



## RisingSun (Jun 28, 2013)

I understood that the blue notification was anything dealing with Spotpass.  Since I figure the Dream Suite connects to the Internet, I've assumed that it was someone visiting my town via Dream Suite.  Usually, if I check the Dream Suite, Luna will tell me a different name has visited my town.


----------



## ThunderGirl (Jun 29, 2013)

Every time that has happened to me, I had a new person in my happy home showcase area.


----------



## oath2order (Jun 29, 2013)

ThunderGirl said:


> Every time that has happened to me, I had a new person in my happy home showcase area.



Those are green dots.


----------



## ThunderGirl (Jun 29, 2013)

oath2order said:


> Those are green dots.



Ohhhhhhhhh..... never really paid attention I guess. Didn't realize there are different color dots.


----------



## evilonion (Jun 30, 2013)

I had a blue dot when Reggie's home came to my Home Showcase via Spotpass.


----------



## XTheLancerX (Jun 30, 2013)

OKAY: Blue dot: Spotpass notification. You have received something through Spotpass. Check the Happy Home Showcase, your mail, and the DLC.

Green dot: Streetpass notification. You have received something through Streetpass. Check your Happy Home Showcase.


----------



## Peachk33n (Jul 1, 2013)

Every time I get the Blue dot its because someone new visited my town in the dream suite. I talk to Luna and she tells me who it was that stopped by. The only other time I got the blue spotpass dot that wasnt fron the dreamsuite (which happens like everyday) was the time I got Reggie's house in my HH showcase. I wish they specified what your getting the notification for each time.


----------



## NewLeafCityFolk&WildWorld (Aug 3, 2013)

OK, I saw the spotpass notification and didn't know what it was. No one was in my HH Showcase, and I already got the August DLC, now that I know it is the Dream Suite it really stops my curiosity. So, thanks Peachk33n!


----------



## Demeter (Aug 3, 2013)

I think it has to do with new house in the HHA.


----------

